# Stealth Bluetooth installation in 2003 E39



## hynt20 (Aug 10, 2003)

avionics12 said:


> DZeckhausen said:
> 
> 
> > My sister has a 03 530i and has not seen the Eurodash yet. She has mentioned that she wishes that there was more available leg room-she has to sit quite close up-and I am considering giving her a Eurodash for Christmas. I think I'll go order those dash parts right now :angel:
> ...


----------



## SRFast (Sep 3, 2003)

Did someone mention "mod fever": http://www.cardomain.com/id/nyc530i

avionics12: Sorry I didn't give you credit for your install pic, but I thought DaveZ would have picked up on who supplied the pic since I forwarded him many of our e-mails. Expected too much from a former AT&T guy I guess.
:beerchug:

Regards....JL


----------



## avionics12 (Jun 7, 2003)

SRFast said:


> Did someone mention "mod fever": http://www.cardomain.com/id/nyc530i
> 
> avionics12: Sorry I didn't give you credit for your install pic, but I thought DaveZ would have picked up on who supplied the pic since I forwarded him many of our e-mails. Expected too much from a former AT&T guy I guess.
> :beerchug:
> ...


No prob  I just wanted to take a quick jab at the master :thumbup:

Although I am now disillusioned about Dave Z. A former AT&T guy? :tsk:

I hope to have things finished up enough to post the install in a couple of days.


----------



## DZeckhausen (Mar 11, 2003)

avionics12 said:


> No prob  I just wanted to take a quick jab at the master :thumbup:
> 
> Although I am now disillusioned about Dave Z. A former AT&T guy? :tsk:


OK, OK, Randy! Tough crowd! Sheesh!

At least I made it off the mother ship (AT&T).


----------

